# How long you can stay outside NZ



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Dear all

if some body get the visa , how long he can stay outside NZ to move?

in Austrlia case , he must land and validate his within one year then he has a 5 years
to move ...


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Dear all,
any help is very highly appreciated


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

zeinasoft said:


> Dear all,
> any help is very highly appreciated


Hi there
Unless things have changed (which they might have) in NZ, if you have a Residents Visa offered that does not require you to arrive with a job, then it would be for 2 years. 

Usually, when the visa expires at the end of the 2 years they would expect you to be in the country, and you'd apply for a permanent residents visa. If you'd been out of the country for any length of time during that 2 years, it is likely that they'd give you another residents visa with an end date. At the end of the second residents visa, if you were still just 'popping back' and weren't actually living here, they'd probably be reviewing whether extending the residents visa was justified.

See Residents


----------

